

FiraCode: Monospaced font with programming ligatures - clippit
https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode

======
mightykan
Some of the “glyphs” (is that the correct term?), like the arrows (->, =>)
look nice but some of the other ones (!=, !==) look too similar and would
require a double take to be perceived correctly.

It’s an interesting idea and I like the use of the “hidden” features of the
True/Open Type System, but I think some of the symbols need a bit more help.
Very cool though!

~~~
tonsky
Check out v. 0.5, I’ve made changes to === and !== so they are easily
distinguishable from == and !=

------
planckscnst
I like this! I'd love to see it done for other fonts like Source Code Pro,
Consolas, Inconsolata, etc. The only possible problem I see is the ==
ligature; I think it only invites more mistakes of missing assignment vs
comparison.

